# What Pets Do You Own



## Kangakid (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey pplz well i just thourght i would make a list of all animals that i have and i hope other people will add to the list with pets they own so here goes (its gonna be long):
3x Green Tree Frogs
2x Gillets Tree Frogs
2x red Eyed Green Tree Frogs
1x Sooky Dalmation
1x Little Brat of a cat
2x Nanday Conure
2x Sun Conure
2x Supurb Parrot
2x Red Winged Parrot
2x King Parrot
2x Easteren Rosella
2x Crimson Rosella
6x Red Rump Parrot
2x Rainbow Lorrikeet
1x Musk Lorrikeet (my baby)
2x Mustard Mutation Scally Breasted Lorrikeet
2x Turtle
5x Siamese Fighting FIsh
1x Hand Reared From Joey Red Kangaroo
1x Hand Reared From Joey Euro (cross Between Grey Kangaroo And Wallaby)
and um i think thats about all but i know i missed quite i few birds but if any one wants to know what birds just ask
so pplz please make a list of pets


----------



## staffsrule (Apr 30, 2006)

well I have 2 coastal carpet pythons. 4 ferrets, 2 staffys, rabbits, rats, indian ringneck parrots, cockatiels, hermit crabs and a turtle. I dont think I have missed any lol


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 30, 2006)

umm what i own or what live's here! lols
2 childreni pythons 
3 cats
1staffy
1blue heller
9 cocketiels (spelling)
4 blue tounges 
1 male and female mice 
i think that's all !


----------



## cuddlykylie (Apr 30, 2006)

i have 4 blues tongues, a very friendly long billed corella, a golden retriver, an alaskan malamute, 3 cats, stacks of birds and fish


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 30, 2006)

12 central Beardies
2 Eastern beardies
1 pygmy beardie
4 Water Dragons
2 bluies 
2 Bredli
2 childreni
1Jungle Carpet
1Prospoine Carpet
2 Cockotiels
1 Budgie
1 Indian Ringneck 
1 Shar pei
Think thats all lol


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

2 malamutes (with puppies)
1 white fluff ball mattease
mixed lots of pythons
geckos
birds
rabbits
3 kids opps there not pets hehehehehe

adding to list all the time


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 30, 2006)

YOU FORGOT UR MACAW!


----------



## Malley (Apr 30, 2006)

cuddlykylie said:


> i have 4 blues tongues, a very friendly long billed corella, a golden retriver, an alaskan malamute, 3 cats, stacks of birds and fish



 wouldnt mind seeing a pic of your alaskan malamute cuddlykylie


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

Nah in birds if i list everything i have more chances of it going walkies


----------



## Malley (Apr 30, 2006)

Or yours either pythonkisses, lol...


----------



## MannyM (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow! How do you people get the time do to anything but feed and clean.

I have 2x Central Bearded's and 1x Hypo Bredli.

That is all... and I feel so cheap now in comparison to everyone else.


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

here is my babies also have a post with more pics


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 30, 2006)

ohh how cute! these so nice! any pics MannyM?


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

here are more of mischa 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=16682&highlight=


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 30, 2006)

ill take 1 lol


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

Am going to have puppies soon 

hehehehehe


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 30, 2006)

y u think ill take 1? lmao


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

Spike what you want a male or female .................


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 30, 2006)

hmmmmm ill pick the cutest one on the day lol


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> hmmmmm ill pick the cutest one on the day lol





Bugger am taken damn it oh you mean the puppy lol dont worry ill post pics

males are better well i think away


----------



## MannyM (Apr 30, 2006)

pythonkisses said:


> here is my babies also have a post with more pics



Wow, he's gorgeous. I'm planning on getting a siberian huskie when i get my own house... in 10 years.



Snow1369 said:


> ohh how cute! these so nice! any pics MannyM?



Sure!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 30, 2006)

We have: 

2 X Guinea PIgs (Orlando & Rex)
1 X Rabbit (Turbo)
1 Male Mouse (Widget)
1 Adult female Rat (Lady)
1 Baby female Rat (Missy)
1 Fox Terrier (Gryphon)
1 Staffy X Red Cloud Kelpie(Mac)
2 Green Tree Frogs (Millie & George)
1 Stimsons Python (Hermione)

Would love one of pythonkisses puppies! LOL!


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> We have:
> 
> 2 X Guinea PIgs (Orlando & Rex)
> 1 X Rabbit (Turbo)
> ...




you pay to get it to you and you can


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 30, 2006)

How much would it cost to freight a puppy here? 

Anyone?? My husband would die for a malamute puppy. He might even give his right arm LOL!


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 30, 2006)

phone a few aniaml places like jetpet etc
www.jetpets.com.au
www.petcarriers.com.au
www.dogmovers.com.au
www.ActionPetExpress.com


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice Bredli mannym! very nice!


----------



## OdessaStud (May 1, 2006)

I have 2 great danes , 1 l/c chiuaha (spelling)1 hairless chinese crested , 2 very old horses ,6 mini cows,1 ringneck,1 bill (cocky),5 desexed cats,fish,hairless mice,lots of mice and lots rats.opps and 2 budgies and a ?? of chooks silkies,bantams,and big ones lol no bloody eggs im thinking my chooks feeding a goanna or three lol


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 1, 2006)

mini cows? I've not seen mini cows. Interesting! 

I'd love to have a cow for milk. I want to make cheese. 

Nice to know we're not the only ones accumulating a darn menagerie!!


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site Kangakid , I'll make a list later, as I'm still only halfway through the first coffee of the day and I'd probably miss half of them :lol: 

Oh and MannyM, you asked how do people with somany animals get time to do anything but feed and clean....the answer is.....we don't! :shock: :cry: :lol:


----------



## thals (May 1, 2006)

My fiance and I currently have:
MD pair (which we're selling)
3 coastals
1 jungle
1 min pin & 1 husky (for sale too unfortunately as we're moving )
Though I do hope to get more herps and a pitty pup in the future


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

OK, little more awake now.
8 Coastals (3 of them are hatchies that are soon to go to their new homes  )
1 Atherton
1 Water Python
1 Childrens
1 Maccie
3 Bredli
2 Scrubbies on the way
2 Saw Shelled Turtles
1 Bluey
2 Storr's Monitors
And the stuff that I don't play with (because they're elapids and don't like cuddles) and wont list because they're Kris' and I'm too lazy to add another 14 or so snakes to the list :shock:


----------



## reptilemart (May 1, 2006)

I've got
2 x Coastals
2 x Bredli

and 1 pittie (he's about 13 months old at the moment).. we just love him.


----------



## snakeeyes (May 1, 2006)

i have 1 x childreni python
1 x labrador
used to have a cat, was going to move back to sydney so gave cat away, then decided to stay put in melbourne..lol


----------



## snakeeyes (May 1, 2006)

sorry for big pictures, still getting used to using easy thumbnails, whats the best setting to put it on for pics posted in here ??


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

I find 400 x 533 pixels works well for me. But generally anything in that area seems to fit well.


----------



## snakeeyes (May 1, 2006)

great ty kersten


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

No probs :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (May 1, 2006)

I used to have a zoo when I was younger, parrots, cats, dogs, rabbits, magpies, snakes, lizards, fish, rat, chickens, turtles etc etc, now all I have is:

1 Childrens
1 Bredli
1 Beardy
1 Cat
and tropical fish


----------



## Luke_G (May 1, 2006)

Ive got tooo many.


----------



## hornet (May 1, 2006)

5x eastern bearded dragons
3x tawny dragons
1x coastal carpet
10x liocheles sp scorpion
2x urodacus manicatus"pygmy"
1x urodacus manicatus
1x lychas marmoreus
1x urodacus yaschenkoi
1x urodacus sp
approx 50x selenotypus "glenelva"
3x selencosmia "eunice"
2x selencosmia "sarina"
4x selencosmia "eunicexsarina"
1x selencosmia sp
1x rainbow lorrikeet
1x german short-haired pointer
1x jack russel
1x cat
a few fish


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

1x Diamond
3x Coastals
1x Water

Wish list:
1x male diamond
1x female English bullterrier pup
1x Macaw


----------



## FAY (May 1, 2006)

*pets*

Odessa stud...I like you already.. 2 x Great Danes...they are the best.


One Great Dane 'Lucy'
Umpteen pythons
Umpteen blueys and lizards
Umpteen dragons
varanus primordius
Turtles
Green Tree Frogs
Heaps rats and mice
2 x sun conures
1 x superb parrot
Here is a pic of our gorgeous Lucy...she has her own lounge!!


----------



## jnglgrl (May 1, 2006)

*1 Python = Anubis
1 Cat = Tolly
1 Dog = Sage *


----------



## JasonL (May 1, 2006)

14 central beardies
25 gecko's
3 shingles
1 spencers Mon.
25 frogs
5 maquarie turtles
4 cunningham skinks
1 Eastern bluey
2 sand swimmers
and 1 Red Cattle Dog.


----------



## kel (May 1, 2006)

i have 
1 miniature horse
1 staffordshire bull terrier
1common short hair cat
1 budgie
1 skink
1 long neck turtle (currently visiting my mum)
2 lesueur's velvet geckos
and to many fish to list


----------



## Saz (May 1, 2006)

3 cats 
1 horse 
5 Shinglebacks
6 Central netteds
4 Angle headeds
2 Storrs monitors
Around 100ish geckos

:0)


----------



## reptilemart (May 1, 2006)

Saz said:


> 3 cats
> 1 horse
> 5 Shinglebacks
> 6 Central netteds
> ...



that's around about 117 lizards!! How do you have time to feed them all?? I love lizards, but due to time constraints I've restricted my collection to pythons only. 
That's an awesome collection you've got there.


----------



## Saz (May 1, 2006)

Lol!!! It takes HOURS AND HOURS!! Sometimes it's a bit of a chore, but most of the time I enjoy being with my animals. I'm about to get my spare TV back from a friend, so it'll be going in the herp room so I have something to entertain me whilst I'm working, hehehe!


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

Damn! You could be forgiven for having thrown in "and a partridge in a pear tree" after that :lol:


----------



## elapid68 (May 1, 2006)

1x Maccie
2x Brisbanes
2x Scrubbies
3x Red Bellies
2x Eastern Tigers
1x Chappell Tiger
2x Inland Taipans
3x Lowland Copperheads
5x Collett's
2x Mulgas
1x Western Brown
1x Stephen's Banded
2x Common Death Adders

And if any one knows of a hatchling/Juvenile (up to two foot) Saltie for sale, could you let me know, Thanks


----------



## Saz (May 1, 2006)

Hehehe!! Yes, everything BUT a partridge I think. Here's a couple of pics of my current set-up. My friends all think I'm crazy, and my nick-name at work is either 'Gecko girl' or 'Lizard lady' depanding on who you speak to LOL!!

Gecko set-up






Netteds, Angle headeds, larger geckos and Storrs enclosures





Shinglebacks (only animals not kept in the herp room, and in temporary accomodation until their 8ft by 2ft home is finished)


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 1, 2006)

i dont think your crazy saz!
JasonL do you breed amaye?

i have:
3 coastals
2 murray darlings
1 file snake
2 yellow faced turtles
2 bynoe gekos
1 mertens monitor
6 nothern green tree frogs

1 indian ring neck

1 neopoltanian mastiff
1 wolfhound x mastiff
1 red heeler

FOOD
15 fish
20rats
tones of roaches lol


----------



## Spike14 (May 1, 2006)

:shock: saz :shock: Love you gecko set up


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

Those stumpies are sooooo cute. saz


----------



## bwarna (May 1, 2006)

Hi
we have 
1x turtle
1x macie
1x BHP
1x aussie shepherd
1x belgium shepherd
4 x cats - 2x tokinese 1x birman and 1x russian blue cross
2x cockateils
3x goldfish


----------



## theplantguys (May 1, 2006)

ok would feel left out if i didnt play too !
we have
4 cats
2 german shepards
2 diamonds
2 spotties
2 jungles
7 coastals
3 blueys
1 water dragon
1 galah
1 major mitchel

we had 3 cockatiels until wed just past were a large wild carpet got in and happily got them, dam it had them for years, i have been feeding the wild one and all, i guess not enought ) (only so it didnt break into my food pens of rats as it is often in the room hanging over a cage or tank)

Food
50 odd mice
250 odd rats
kgs of meal worms

(and my wife, hehehe, hope she doesnt read this post :O) )

and we have a ever changing foster family of kids that are released as they heal due to me being an ex vetnurse and my wife is currently a vet nurse at an emergency clinic and often brings home sick or injured "tempory kids"


----------



## markinaus (May 1, 2006)

1 CRAZY SCRUBBY
2 BREDLI
3 EASTERN WATER DRAGONS
6 COASTALS
1 MINITURE POODLE BLACK
1 MALTESE
4 GIRLS ,5 COUNTING WIFE
20 RATS ( THIS NUMBER GOES UP AND DOWN.LOL)
5 GUINEA PIGS ( THIS NUMBER GOES UP AND DOWN.LOL)


----------



## vinspa (May 1, 2006)

my fiancee and i have


4 border collies (and puppies that should arrive soon)
1 staffy 
1 stray dog that came to visit and hasnt left yet!!!
2 indian ringnecks
2 supurb parrots
lots of rats 
lots of mice
5 bredlis
2 jungle pythons
2 pygmy beardies
1 frill necked
1 diamond python
and cows (not sure how many there are!!)

i think that is it!!


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 1, 2006)

ok i have : 

1 Goulds goanna (varanus gouldi ) 
3 accies (varanus acanthurus ) 
2 storrs monitors (varanus storii) 
1 freckled monitor (varanus tristis orientalis ) 
1 pink tongue (cyclodomorphis gerradi) 
2 blue tongues ( tiliqua scincoides ) 
2 shinglebacks (tiliqua rugosa)
2 central beardies (pogona vittecepts)
1 coastal carpet (morelia spilota mcdowelli) 
2 murray river turtles (emydura macquarii)
and 6 water dargons (physignathus lesueurii)

with some other types of geckos and monitors on the way


----------



## Ricko (May 1, 2006)

here are our american staffs.












the first one is of our girl Black Betty who is now 6 months old and will be shown to her australian title. the second is of our boy Titan who is about 7months and will be shown to aus title as well.

also have nemerous snakes and beardeds and a chinchilla cat.


----------



## Snow1369 (May 1, 2006)

ohhh...thoes staffs are awesome!


----------



## Rep-Style (May 1, 2006)

1x female Eclectus
2x Budgies
1x Kakriki
1x Gillen's monitor
1x dog (red heelerxDingo)
1x water python
1x coastal carpet
1x Bredli
1x Atherton Carpet (for sale)
4x thick tailed geckos
1x southern spotted velvet gecko
3x blue mountains tree frogs (2x common 1x green phase)
1x bird eating spider (selenotypus sp.)
1x rainforest scorpion
2x Salamanders
1x eel
1x Tandan
various fish


----------



## Rennie (May 1, 2006)

I have 1 bredli, 2 diamonds, 3 childrens, 5 central beardies, 3 M.R. turtles, 8 dogs, a cat, 3 goldfish,mice and roaches. 
Not that many....yet! :lol:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 1, 2006)

8 dogs wow


----------



## Rennie (May 1, 2006)

I live near Bankstown, I need a good security system :lol:


----------



## tebz (May 1, 2006)

i have...
3 dogs
1 guinea pig
1 rat
and hoping to get my first snake soon!!!


----------



## hall91 (May 1, 2006)

hi 
ive got
1 x central beardy
5 x horses
2 x foxies
4 x cats
fish


----------



## tebz (May 1, 2006)

great staffys by the way!!!!


----------



## elapid68 (May 1, 2006)

We like in Bankstown a few years ago, but after pulling 2 bullets out of the bedroom wall, we decided to move to Melbourne. What a happy place it is.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 1, 2006)

lol good idea


----------



## Elibum (May 1, 2006)

i have:
4 beardies
4 gidgees
4 mountain dragons
8 central netteds
4 gillens
2 jackys
2 carpet pythons
2 shinglebacks
2 bluetongues
fish
finches
2 mouse
2 guineapigs
1 budgie
and one very gorgeous pug... lol... btw nice pics


----------



## lunaradius (May 2, 2006)

Here is what owns me......
I have 9 dogs (a rotty, two American Hairless terriers six mutts)
3 Cockatiels 1 breeding pair (3 babies just hatched this month)
1 Quaker
1 Prairie dog
1 Cat
1 Hamster
1 mouse
10 sugar gliders
I had 2 coatis but had to rehome when my MS got worse
Husband is owned by 1 Ball Python
Here is a better pic of my Rotty Emily 

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4dd22b3127cce9fdfc9ebd9e500000016108QZNGLVo2ZA
Here is one of my coatimundis (Itsy)
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4dc08b3127cce9fdfc9e4b06f00000016108QZNGLVo2ZA


----------



## froggy (Apr 3, 2007)

6 mini pomeranians
6 cats
1 pig
3 horses
1 rainbow lorrikeet
3 green tree frogs
1 rabbit


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 3, 2007)

i have a pet snake!


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't own any other pets now except for my beautiful MD's, Emdee and Boof. No cats, no dogs, nothing! Cheers Cheryl PS. Last Cat died a couple of months ago! I think someone poisoned him! RIP Taffy.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 4, 2007)

Currently have:

1 x Stimson Python
2 x Cats
2 x Birds..

Use to Have: (this was around 6 years ago).. Now have all new animals bar from the Peach Face Love bird.. The dog is at my grandparents house. 

2 x dogs
1 x cat
1 x bird
1 x rat
6 x guinea pigs (spelling?)
2 x ducks


----------



## holbs259 (Apr 4, 2007)

I own
x25 Budgies
x2 Dogs (Staffordshire Bull Terrier & Bull Terrier x Kelpie)
Cat
Diamond Pyhton
Blue Tounge Lizard
Jacky Dragon

all good pets!  

but i hate cats!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 4, 2007)

2x EWD
1x MD
1x Bredli
2x Thicktail Geckos (soon to be 3! yay for birthdays!)
1x Stimsons

1x Dog (A Boxer)


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 4, 2007)

We currently own:

1x Diamond (soonish will be 2)
2 x Spotted's
2 x Jungle's

What owns us:

Pair of Asian House Geckos... that have just had bubs!! CUTE!!!
Too many spiders for my phobia to cope with!
A rat that I'm determined to feed to our snakes if he doesn't leave (without due force)!!!!

Wish List:

BHP - for my hubby
Iguana - for me
MORE Diamonds!!!


----------



## Troy 1000 (Apr 4, 2007)

2 staffies and 1 spotted python. Don't know how some of you get the time to look after all of the animals you have.


----------



## nickamon (Apr 4, 2007)

I currently have:
1 male German Shepherd
1 unsexed Spotted Python

I've previously had:
2 female White Russian Hamsters. 
1 female Border Collie x Belgian Shepherd. My first dog. She was beautiful. She died of an autoimmune disorder four years ago. I still miss her every day. :cry:

PS: I also have 4 Neopets...do they count?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 4, 2007)

3 Aussie Bulldog's

1 hairless Devon Rex ( Deceased
2 pale headed Rosella's

2 turtles

1 Female Coastal Carpet

1 BHP

mice

1 baby macci

1 mini Dachshund

1 Samoyed

2 Bearded Dragon's

and the feral kid's with 2 leg's :lol:


----------



## bubba (Apr 4, 2007)

2 bredli (soon to be 4)
1 childreni


----------



## michael555 (Apr 4, 2007)

i have a labrador a coastal carpet and a central bearded dragon


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 4, 2007)

2 eastern water dragons


----------



## Mayo (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a belly button (Sorry J and C is not about to say it so I had to)


----------



## Jen (Apr 4, 2007)

1 male blonde mac - Virgil
1 female blonde mac - Ariadne
1 scorpion - Roy
2 Cockys - Mick and Micks Mate
2 Rainbow lorries
several peacocks and hens
chooks, sheep, ducks
1 insane and possible dangerous Chinese Goose - Benny
Many, many mice
3 Jack Russells - Pugsley, Toby and Lucy (Show quality bitch, breeding soon if anyone wants a pup)


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 4, 2007)

1 Bredli - Sandy
3 Ackies - unnamed yet

and im working at claiming the families 2 saw shelleds.


----------



## hornet (Apr 4, 2007)

3 coastal carpets, 5 tawny dragons, 3 eastern beardies, 3 bynoes geckos, 2 kreffts short-necked turtles, 2 saw-shelled turtles, 1 mary river turtle, 1 rainbow lorrikeet, 2 cortunix quail, 1 aussie bulldog, 7 fighting fish(5 crown tails, 2 orange) 1 coal grunter, 1 barcoo grunter, 3 rosy barbs, a few rainbow fish and heaps of spiders, scorpions and centipedes, oh and a roach colony and mealworm colony...i think thats it


----------



## hornet (Apr 4, 2007)

oops 4 mice and 11 rats


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 4, 2007)

oh i have a roach colony too


----------



## Dragon Fire (Apr 4, 2007)

*My Pets*

we have...........................

a cokatoo,a cokateil,lots of- worms,mealies,woodies,crickets, 2 beardies, a rainforest scorp, a chiwowa(not shure how 2 spell it), a staffy,mice and a spotted python


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 4, 2007)

2 beardies
1 robust velvet gecko
1 very vicious male rabbit
2 cats
1 dog
2 goldfish
and now only 1 horse 
1 husband (luckily only one of them)

Cheers


----------



## Boa90 (Apr 4, 2007)

3 cats 
1 black soil dragon
3 giant burrowing cockroaches


----------



## horsenz (Apr 4, 2007)

4 budgies
1 bredli
and another bredli on the way!!!!


----------



## slip_phreak (Apr 4, 2007)

1 brindle/black staffy
2 x Morelia S Bredli
3 x goldfish
1 x Breeding pair of adult humans aka my parents
1 x Potential breeding partner Human, Female aka the girlfriend.

DOnt think i've missed anything.


----------



## Jen (Apr 4, 2007)

I also have a dermestid colony


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2007)

here is an update on my amstaff's from page 4
firstly the big boy titan






and here is black betty


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 4, 2007)

OdessaStud said:


> I have 2 great danes , 1 l/c chiuaha (spelling)1 hairless chinese crested , 2 very old horses ,6 mini cows,1 ringneck,1 bill (cocky),5 desexed cats,fish,hairless mice,lots of mice and lots rats.opps and 2 budgies and a ?? of chooks silkies,bantams,and big ones lol no bloody eggs im thinking my chooks feeding a goanna or three lol





Amended list wow how things change over time.
4 great danes
1 furry footy chichuaha
1 chinese crested
3 horses
8 mini cows
1 cocky off with a mate 
3 male cats
fish
mice and rats x lots
2 budgies
Chooks
6 coastals
1 water python
1 childrens
1 blue tounge
1 jungle
night crawler worms
meal worms
2 men
3 kids
Wow no wonder I have no money lol.


----------



## cjcolla (Apr 4, 2007)

1 dog-Koda
2 Cats: Bindi and Moe
3 Pythons- Prosp: einstein
MD: Princess
Jungle: Dude
500 approx fish
2 Central Netted Dragons
2 Painted Dragons

Geez...looks like nothing but my house is sure fill


----------



## liasis (Apr 4, 2007)

signature and theres alot more i havent put on there yet


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 4, 2007)

1 Pomeranian
1 Mini Foxie
1 (BHP on the Way)
1 Bredli
1 Hypo Coastal Carpet
2 MurrayRiver Turtles
2 Eastern LongNeck Turtles
2 Smooth Knobtail Geckos (pair)
4 Thicktail geckos
1 Quaker Parrot (my little man)
GTF's
4 Budgies
2 chooks
15 siamese fighters
50 Electric Yellows
50 Zebra Convicts
1 Brother - yes hes an animal

And many more!


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 4, 2007)

1 brisbane carpet python
1 proserpine carpet python
2 coastal carpet pythons
1 water python
1 childreni python 
4 bearded dragons
2 blue tongues
1 shingleback
3 water dragons
1 murray river turtle
2 saw-shelled turtles
1 toy maltese dog
1 toy pomeranian dog
1 cat
1 rainbow lorikeet
2 budgies
3 siamese fighter fish
a few other fish
11 rats


----------



## liasis (Apr 4, 2007)

brisbane prospine and coastal are the same type of snake they are all coastals just different colour phase


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 4, 2007)

liasis said:


> brisbane prospine and coastal are the same type of snake they are all coastals just different colour phase



didnt realise i had to write what makes you happy  
stick with the thread topic


----------



## reece89 (Apr 4, 2007)

i got 2 spotted pythons a coastal carpet 1 blue tongue heaps of rainforest scorpions 8 alpine scorpions 2 bird eaters tropical fish 1 cockatiel and a staffy


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 4, 2007)

i have 

1 stimson's python
3eastern bearded dragons
1central bearded dragon
1 cunningham skinks (for sale)
2 eastern water dragons
2 eastern long neck turtles
1 murray short neck turtle
4 blue tongued skinks

1 gold fish
2 rotties


----------



## Midol (May 21, 2007)

I'll show my Axle off at every chance I can!

The Husky is mine. Photo is at about 6-7 months old and he is almost at his full height but needs to fill out a little bit.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

v nice dog midol

dnt hav room for a dog atm 
have 3 cats 3 rats lot of fish and the bestest of them all my coastel python
when i get a property ill be getter a rottie my be any ways


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> what my family owns:
> 1doberman
> 1unknown breed of a pup
> 1 horse
> ...


 

how big is massive???/
im after a big tank soonish will need to up grade


----------



## katey (Jun 23, 2007)

I have 1 Diamond Python named Benji... He is just beautiful and so placid.... He is judt over 1 yr old now and the yellow is really coming through...


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's some of our beautiful babies, sorry couldn't be bothered uploading pics
http://bribiebulldogs.bravehost.com/
we have bulldogs, fish, dragons, skinks, pythons, rats, guinea pig and god only knows what else lol


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jun 23, 2007)

4 angle heads
3 beardys
around 35 easten water dragons
abou 15 shinglebacks
2 laceys
1 bhp
2 brown tree snakes
7 murry darlings
2 water pythons
4 coastals
1 olive
1 darwin
2 diamonds
2 tennant creek stimmys.
rats and mice, cockroaches
plus 2 cats and 2 dogs


----------



## smith84 (Jun 23, 2007)

1 NT childrens python
1 coastal carpet
1


----------



## smith84 (Jun 23, 2007)

1 cape york
1 bullterrier


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> one 10ft (dads), mine 3ft ,sisters 6ft


 
wats in ya 10 foot 

ill be chasing a 10foot by 2foot or an 8 foot by 3foot 

would like the 8ft x 3foot more


----------



## herptrader (Jun 23, 2007)

G'day Kanga,

Just curious as to how tame your Rosellas get? We have a young pair that are easily spooked but we have not had them all that long. I know they will settle with time but I am wondering how much.





Kangakid said:


> Hey pplz well i just thourght i would make a list of all animals that i have and i hope other people will add to the list with pets they own so here goes (its gonna be long):
> 3x Green Tree Frogs
> 2x Gillets Tree Frogs
> 2x red Eyed Green Tree Frogs
> ...


----------



## kandi (Jun 23, 2007)

*pet's i own*

1 children's python male, 1 stimson python male, 2 chihuahua, 1 lishalahpso x , 1 white cocatoo, 1 cockateil, 3 adult rats and 2 litters, 1 simese fighter, and mice .​


----------



## Lozza (Jun 23, 2007)

2 water python
2 BHP
2 Bredli
1 MD
1 proserpine (on the way and hopefully soon 2)
3 ackies
6 Nephrurus levis pilbarensis
3 marbled geckos
1 broad banded sandswimmer
4 beardies
2 box patterned geckos
guppies, catfish, plattys, gouramis, loaches (clown loach my fav )
stupid cat thats not mine
cattle
no more dogs (had 20-30 odd bull terriers at one stage and a few aussie terriers)


----------



## choppy (Jun 23, 2007)

OMG some of you could charge an admission to your private zoos! lol Hell lozza 20-30 dogs, I'd hate to be on 'nugget duty' for that lot. 
We have 2 toy poodles, 7 chooks [was 8, bloody dogs], and 4 pythons [2 diamonds, 2 stimmies] ATM. Am hoping to expand the herp side of things. 
Did have a few hundred fish at one stage but that was way too much work.


----------

